# Calling on any Martial Artists...need opinion



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I took karate for a good 12 years before having to give it up to make time for college then a full time job. My last class was probably just over 6 years ago.

Got a frantic call yesterday from my uncles out in Scarbrough/Markham area saying that my 11 year old cousin Meagan went missing. Turned out she was ok, just down the street with a friend near a ravine but no one knew and with the whole thing up in Woodstock(Missing 8 year old Tori Safford murdered), couldn't blame everyone for freaking out when we couldn't find her for a couple hours.

Now this may sound a little stupid but I was thinking of teacher her and maybe some of her friends who are within the same age group some basic self defense. In my old karate days, upper belt holders would sometimes help with the lower belt classes so I use to sometimes help not just lower grade students but 90% of the times, younger ones. I'm not proposing a large scale operation, just something on weekends, maybe at a local community centre if there is 1 in their area (if not, there is a large backyard I could use), basic defense from unarmed and armed assailants, nothing fancy like Jet Li. In fact, I've already formulated a couple sessions emphasizing on maintaining or gaining control with minimal movement against an unarmed attacker and knife defense.

Got a taste of teaching my cousin earlier as her and her 13 year old brother use to take some martial arts classes but haven't been in about 2 years. She pulled out her old hand gear and started throwing punches so I gave her a few pointers before I realized what I was doing was almost exactly how I was taught which formed into this idea. I think this may be necessary given the times, there are a lot of freaks out there that wouldn't hesitate. Main problem I'm facing right now is equipment. I'm thinking I'll need floor pads with some mock knives. I was also considering full padded armor and allow the kids to let lose so they can get a true feel of how hard they may have to hit to fend off an attacker. Would also need padded hand, foot, and head gear for students, maybe a mouth guard. An assistant would be a must, a trained assistant preferable. I don't know if this is doable or not.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Self defense is very important, and as a 17 year old female I can speak out of experience, you may never need it but it's useful if you do. Never took much martial arts but my brother taught me to throw punches when I was little and my older male friends made sure I knew how to defend myself. I don't need these skills often, rarely actually, but when I do, I never regret spending a little time learning. 

I am confused on what you are asking about though, can you be more clear? Are you asking if it's a good idea? Are you asking if we can supply you with equipment?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

What I'm basically asking is it a good idea/is this doable being out of the martial arts scene for over 5 years and being that I'm family. I could teach a bit but I'm worried about either passing off the wrong ideas or incorrect information as someone who is qualified to teach though I can do it for free.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

to be honest, while it's a good idea to teach them some self defense, it won't save thier life. no way a child is gonna stop an adult..impede and injure yes, but not stop. 

also teach them the other basic self defense techniques like Scream-ing, and Run-ing also the rare technique of Break-ing stuff to draw attention to one self when in danger. good luck


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

remember as well that better than 50% of martial arts
in IN THE MIND!!

OK ... so they lose some of their "innocence" by being
taught that sometimes it is necessary to hurt someone.
a pencil or pen in the eye. a thumb in the throat. 
a deep scratch across the face (which also loads the
nails with DNA!) like has been mentioned, maybe not
stop, but definitely impede and discourage.

i used to practice a very little known system called
"whispering wind in the pines" (which sounds less
intimidating that "shoto kan" or "hapkido" or tae kwan do",
right?). it was hard to actually "practice" because it was
basically every "dirty" fighting technique you can think of.
our basic belief was that if it took longer than five seconds,
you didn't do it right.

that being said, it was still hours of mental drills until we
truly believed that the only dirty thing in fighting is your
own blood on the ground.

hope this doesn't sound too gruesome, but when someone is 
intent on causing you bodily harm, there is no reason to be nice 
with them.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad Meagan was fine - geez kids can be a worry!

You could offer a course as simply a Self-Defense course. Many moons ago I took such a course at high school, and am glad I did. It gave simple, effective ways of disabling and/or putting the attacker off so you could run and get help, and the course also gave tips as to what situations to avoid to keep yourself safe/r.

Simple things like thumbs to the eyeballs, stomping a high heel onto toes or kicking the shin (and obvious other spots), carrying your keys with you when returning to your car with a key wedged between your forefinger and middle finger - so you could hit the atacker in the breastbone where it really really hurts (try it - gently - it really works. I still do it to this day, 30 years later,(carry my keys that way - not stickiing my key in my breastbone  , at any hour of the day). If someone is trying to choke you - get some fingers under their hands so you can breathe long enough to stay conscious and get away. Or grab their pinky finger and snap it back hard and fast. Instead of yelling "Rape" or "Help", yell "FIRE" - it gets more attention (sad as that may be). 

Those sort of things. Keeping a heads up attitude for trouble. Let others know where you will be and when you expect to return. If you can, keep a cell phone on you.

Yeah it does sound gruesome, but if someone wants to hurt you- they deserve what they get. If more people knew how to react quickly in an emergency to save themselves, it'd be a great opportunity to save people injury, or worse. Don't worry about fighting fair - fighting dirty can save your life.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

When I was a kid in the area (I grew up in Markham), various community centers would hold self-defense classes in either public schools or the centers themselves. Perhaps you can talk to the people administering the community centers and talk to them about self defense classes... perhaps they'll let you teach.


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

im sure they wont use it for bad use


----------

